# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Post your pics.

## sg1trogdor

Alright people you have to post your pics so I will be even more tempted to buy one of these.

----------


## Rapture

Um... one of what?

----------


## jknudson

> Um... one of what?


I'm guessing of Morelia. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MPenn

Well, here is one of my 06 IJ's that is actually for sale in the classifieds.

----------


## Schlyne

Well, you got lucky, I just took some new shots.  :Smile: 

Flash made the colors look kinda chocolaty today.  

My Male


My female (I'm pretty sure she's gravid)

----------


## JoMo

My Jungle Carpet (_Morelia spilota cheynei_)





And a soon-to-be-mine _Morelia viridis_ (Sorong-type)



Hope this helps to convince you

----------


## Colin Vestrand

well here's a couple pics...

one of my adult females:


a neat little striped coastal:


and one that i actually have for sale too... a male jungle.
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/.../3/2/jun_6.jpg

----------


## karbogast

Here are some of my morelia.....

Male high yellow GTP


Female Biak Type GTP


Moluccan Python ~ morelia clastolepis ~ best kept secret in herptoculture!




Southern Scrub Pythons ~ I wish I still had these two but I didn't want to deal the stupid permit system that has been developed here in Florida. I am not comfortable with "big brother" looking over my shoulder any more than is neccessary so I have chose not to keep anything listed as "reptiles of concern".

Male


Female

----------


## Schlyne

I forgot to mention my carpets are Irian Jaya's.

----------

